# Jersey gun law



## raymonmarin (Oct 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Dchiefransom (Jan 16, 2006)

The people that would approve or disapprove your application would be the local police or County Sheriff. Make an appointment to sit down with the person at your local department to find out about this. Take a copy of your record with you. If they say "No", then find out if there is an appeal process. Otherwise, you're finding out that there are implications to commiting a crime that are beyond the intitial specific punishment for that crime. I'm assuming you also will not be able to vote. In some states, depending on whether you can't own a "firearm" or "weapon", then you might not be able to own a bow.


----------



## Washi (Jan 23, 2005)

In several states if you have a felony you can't own a handgun, rifle, shotgun, or bow but you can have a muzzle loader. I have no idea about NJ though.


----------



## raymonmarin (Oct 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## AKRuss (Jan 10, 2003)

I'd look for an attorney that might know about such things. It is, afterall, a legal question.


----------



## hoytmonger (Sep 16, 2008)

I'm pretty sure you'll need to get your gun rights back through the BATF. From what I understand, the BATF does a thorough background check and interviews friends, family, neighbors, employers, etc. to make sure you've mended your evil ways. Unfortunately from what I've heard, Clinton diverted the funds from the BATF that are used for the investigation.
Do a search on the computer for restoration of gun rights in NY and NJ.


----------



## raymonmarin (Oct 20, 2007)

ttt


----------

